# نظام إخراج العادم



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

يعد تعديل نظام إخراج العادم (exhaust system) واحدا من أهم وأفضل الطرق لاستخراج قوة إضافية من محرك السيارة, فعملية التعديل هذه تتسم بالحساسية الكبيرة لأن حدوث خطأ ما في التعديل, سيؤدي إلى خفض عزم وقوة المحرك بشكل كبير, وطبعا عند تعديله بخطة مدروسة تستطيع أن تحصل على نتائج أكثر من رائعة, فبتعديل نظام إخراج العادم بالكامل تستطيع أن تحصل على قوة زائدة قد تصل في بعض السيارات ذات المحركات الكبيرة المكونة من ثماني أسطوانات إلى أكثر من 50 حصانا!! 
مكونات نظام إخراج العادم:


يتكون نظام إخراج العادم من أربعة أجزاء أساسية:
1- رأس نظام إخراج العادم أو ما نطلق عليه الهيدرز (Headers).
2- منظم الانبعاثات الضارة أو المحول الحفزي (catalytic converter) .
3-المواسير الموصلة (pipes).
4-علب الشكمان (Muffler).
تصميم نظام إخراج العادم:
يصمم نظام إخراج العادم لهدفين أساسين هما: تقليل سرعة خروج غازات العادم, وتقليل الصوت الناتج عن خروجها, فضلاً عن تقليل الغازات الضارة من أكاسيد الكربون وغيرها المصاحبة لخروج غازات العادم, لذا نجد السيارات الرياضية أو المعدلة ذات صوت مرتفع ومزعج بالنسبة للسيارات التجارية غير الرياضية, فهناك قوانين صارمة لصوت السيارات ومقدار الانبعاثات والغازات الضارة من السيارة, لذا نجد الكثير من السيارات الأمريكية لا تباع في الأسواق الأوروبية نظرا لعدم توافقها مع مواصافات ومعايير البيئة في أوروبا؛ وذلك لأن نظام إخراج العادم لهذه السيارات يخرج منه مقدار من غازات العادم أكثر من المسموح به, وطبعا نجد معدلي السيارات يضربون بهذه القوانين عرض الحائط ويتجهون إلى تعديل نظام إخراج العادم بحيث يحصلون على أكبر قوة حصانية ممكنة حتى ولو كانت النتيجة صوتا مرتفعا مزعجا للسيارة, ومقدارا زائدا من الانبعاثات الضارة, ولكن شركات التعديل المرموقة تحرص على إنتاج أنظمة إخراج عادم رياضية موافقة للمواصفات، وتستطيع منها أن تحصل على قوة حصانية زائدة مناسبة وتستطيع معها أن تقوم بقيادة سيارتك بصورة يومية بدون مشاكل أو إزعاح.
تعديل نظام إخراج العادم:


تعتمد نظرية تعديل نظام إخراج العادم على تسهيل خروج غازات العادم التي تنتج بكميات كبيرة من احتراق خليط الهواء والوقود داخل المحرك, ولتسهيل خروج هذه الغازات يجب أن تقوم بتعديلات مدروسة على نظام إخراج العادم الخاص بك, فيجب أن تعلم أن تعديله بصورة خاطئة قد يقلل من أداء السيارة.
علبة الشكمان (Muffler):


تعد خطوة تغيير كاتم الصوت أو الـMuffler أو ما نطلق عليه في مصر بعلبة الشكمان الخلفية هي أولى خطوات تعديل نظام إخراج العادم وأكثرها سهولة وانتشارا بين الشباب محبي التعديل, وعلبة الشكمان توجد في آخر نظام إخراج العادم، وهي مسئولة عن تقليل الصوت الناتج عن خروج غازات العادم، وتوجد بداخلها مسارات كثيرة ضيقة هدفها تقليل سرعة غازات العادم عن طريق مرورها في هذه المسارات حتى تخرج في النهاية بدون صوت يذكر, فكلما زاد عدد هذه المسارات وتعقيدها, كلما قلت سرعة خروج غازات العادم ومن ثم قلت القوة الحصانية وتستطيع أن تلاحظ ذلك في أغلب السيارات التجارية, ولكن في السيارات الرياضية تجد صوت السيارة يرتفع بشكل ملحوظ عن المعتاد عند التسارع بالسيارة, وتعتمد فكرة علب الشكمان أو كاتم الصوت (muffler) الرياضية على تسريع خروج هذه الغازات عن طريق تقليل عدد المسارات الداخلية وجعلها مستقيمة (Straight throw design) وذلك لتسهيل خروج الغازات, وهذه العملية سينتج عنها زيادة لا بأس بها في القوة الحصانية، إلى جانب وجود صوت رياضي محبب سيظهر عند التسارع بالسيارة فقط, أما في حالة علب الشكمان من نوع (free flow) والتي لا يوجد بها أي مسارات داخلية, بل يوجد بها أنبوب واحد مليء بالفتحات المصنوعة من ألياف السيراميك الذي سيمتص الترددات العالية للصوت, وسينتج عن ذلك صوت مرتفع للسيارة على الدوام وسيزيد ارتفاع الصوت بشكل كبير عند التسارع بالسيارة.
الضغط العكسي (back pressure) في علبة الشكمان:
تأتي علبة الشكمان الأصلية للسيارة بتصميم هدفه الأول هو توفير سيارة ذات صوت هادئ, وهذا طبعا غير جيد لمحبي التعديل واستخراج القوة, لأنه كلما زاد صوت السيارة, كلما دل على سهولة خروج غازات العادم، وبالتالي توافر المزيد من القوة؛ فتأتي علب الشكمان الأصلية للسياراة بتصميم للمسارات الداخلية يوفر ضغطا عكسيا (back pressure) يصل إلى أكثر من 18 PSI وطبعا مع زيادة الضغط العكسي, تقل سرعة خروج الغازات، ومن ثم ينخفض صوت السيارة.

أما في العلب الرياضية فهي تأتي مصممة ليقل الضغط العكسي إلى ضغط مقداره من 6 إلى 2 PSI. وتأتي العلب الرياضية مصنوعة من الاستانلس ستيل المقاوم للحرارة والصدأ وتُدعم بالرش بالسيراميك (ceramic coated).
أشهر مصنعي علب الشكمان الرياضية: 
تعد شركة Borla واحدة من أشهر شركات تصميم وتصنيع أجزاء أنظمة إخراج العادم لمختلف أنواع السيارات, هذا بجانب شركات التعديل المخضرمة مثل HKS المتخصصة في تعديل السيارات اليابانية الرياضية وEdelbrock المتخصصة في تعديل السيارات الأمريكية والقائمة تضم الكثير من المصنعين, ويلجأ الكثير من الشباب محبي التعديل إلى شراء العلب المستعملة التي تستورد من الخارج أو العلب الرياضية المصنعة محليا والتي توفر أداءً لا بأس به نظرا لعدم حساسية هذا الجزء والذي يختلف عن باقي أجزاء نظام إخراج العادم التي سنناقش تعديلها في التقرير القادم بإذن الله.


القوة الحصانية الناتجة:
يتساءل الكثيرون عن الزيادة الناتجة من تغيير علبة الشكمان بأخرى رياضية, ويعتقد الكثيرون أنها نسبة ثابتة أو رقما ثابتا, وهذا طبعا ليس بالصحيح فالقوة الحصانية التي ستنتج عن علبة الشكمان الرياضية تعتمد على حجم المحرك والقوة الأساسية الناتجة منه, فمثلا الزيادة التي ستنتج عن محرك ذي 4 أسطوانات ستختلف بالطبع عن القوة الناتجة من محرك ذي 8 أسطوانات, فمثلا علبة الشكمان من شركة Hamann التي توفر للطراز E46 M3 من BMW ستزيد القوة بنسبة 5 حصان تقريبا, فبالتالي إن ركبت علبة رياضية لسيارتك ذات المحرك المكون من 4 أسطوانات من أي نوع سواء كان من نوع ميتسوبيشي أو هوندا أو فولكس فاجن أو أيا كان، فلا تتوقع قوة تزيد عن الحصانين, وطبعا هذا يختلف في حالة السيارات المزودة بأنظمة الشحن الجبري سواء كان "شاحن توربيني" أو "نيتروز" أو "سوبر شارجر"؛ لأن كمية غازات العادم ستزيد بشكل كبير ولكن تركيب العلبة الرياضية سيكون أولى خطواتك في تعديل نظام إخراج العادم الخاص بسيارتك والذي سينتج عن تعديله بالكامل قوة حصانية لا بأس بها بالمرة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## pale (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراً و اتمنى المزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

